# What A FIRST DAY !!! (I am stunned)



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

I spent the day yesterday reading and learning all that I could from this site (which was infinitely more instructive than anything than I learned from Uber---which was minimal). I washed the car (a nice black Jaguar X-type), chilled the water, set out the mini-bags of almonds, Jolly Ranchers and Tootsie Roll Pops. I put on a fresh white shirt and black tie (even put on a brass name tag). I am fortunate to live only a mile or two from the center of town (Worcester MA, second largest town in New England and only 40 miles from Boston) and I am in visual sight of the main thoroughfare through town (also close to the interstate exit) 

I was nervous, but ready to go. Figured that I would start slowly today in order to learn the ropes a bit (with countless bits of advice and pointers from all you guys/girls on this site swirling in my head). Sooooo, at precisely 10am this morning, I placed the keys in the ignition and turned on my phone. It is now almost 6pm. I have yet to receive my first "ping". Man, am I pumped!!


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

It's the black tie! Take it off, then you'll get pings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

...at least I still have a "5" rating


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to the world of being uber-disappointed!


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

Lee said:


> ...at least I still have a "5" rating


There is methodon clinics in worcester they use a free medical transportation from government. All other usually have a car or don't go anywhere. They sit home collecting benefits and section 8


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

That is what I will be doing if I don't get a "ping". The folks who work at 7/11 are beginning to look like geniuses.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, that's horrid. I was complaining the other day about my 'measly' 8 fares in 5 hours. Sorry to hear. Hope things improve quickly!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Dude, go home and call it a day ! Dress like a bum and be comfortable


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Serious business plan: Lose the jag, eat the almonds, give the jolly ranchers and tootsie pops to your kids. Get a corolla with 200+k on it and wear shorts and a t-shirt. No way I'd kill a decent car on this gig, and I don't give free sh!t to riders. Wearing a tie is like begging them to treat you like a waiter.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The passenger app is showing six cars between downtown and Westborough, and one downtown just disappeared (either got a call or gave up and went offline). One is parked at the airport, one is parked at a bowling alley on Route 9 in Shrewsbury, and two are very obviously at home (one off 135 south of 9; one near 146 in Millbury).

Update - the downtown guy dropped and is now parked at UMass Medical Center, and a second car appeared at the Millbury address...

I doubt there's anywhere near that demand in Worcester, at least until college kids come back. Good luck .


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lee said:


> I spent the day yesterday reading and learning all that I could from this site (which was infinitely more instructive than anything than I learned from Uber---which was minimal). I washed the car (a nice black Jaguar X-type), chilled the water, set out the mini-bags of almonds, Jolly Ranchers and Tootsie Roll Pops. I put on a fresh white shirt and black tie (even put on a brass name tag). I am fortunate to live only a mile or two from the center of town (Worcester MA, second largest town in New England and only 40 miles from Boston) and I am in visual sight of the main thoroughfare through town (also close to the interstate exit)
> 
> I was nervous, but ready to go. Figured that I would start slowly today in order to learn the ropes a bit (with countless bits of advice and pointers from all you guys/girls on this site swirling in my head). Sooooo, at precisely 10am this morning, I placed the keys in the ignition and turned on my phone. It is now almost 6pm. I have yet to receive my first "ping". Man, am I pumped!!


You picked the worst hours and may be the worst day to drive,
try days 4am to 10am or nights 7pm to 3am


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

mp775 said:


> The passenger app is showing six cars between downtown and Westborough, and one downtown just disappeared (either got a call or gave up and went offline). One is parked at the airport, one is parked at a bowling alley on Route 9 in Shrewsbury, and two are very obviously at home (one off 135 south of 9; one near 146 in Millbury).
> 
> Update - the downtown guy dropped and is now parked at UMass Medical Center, and a second car appeared at the Millbury address...
> 
> I doubt there's anywhere near that demand in Worcester, at least until college kids come back. Good luck .


Thanks .... I am the guy at the bowling alley (my apt is just behind it). I guess I need to "roam" near the train station or just sit downtown. But I think that you are more acutely correct by opining that this is a demand issue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

Lee said:


> Thanks .... I am the guy at the bowling alley (my apt is just behind it). I guess I need to "roam" near the train station or just sit downtown. But I think that you are more acutely correct by opining that this is a demand issue.


perhaps I should try split shifts (5a-9a & 6p-9p). I refuse to do the weekend late-night drunk thing. Just not worth the risk for me (plus I have night vision challenges)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You picked the worst hours and may be the worst day to drive,
> try days 4am to 10am or nights 7pm to 3am


I like your motto!! I also may steal your client greeting/check list. I may try the early morning hours and even the 7p-9p hours. But the late night drunks are not for me.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn , talk about looking professional. Sealing the deal with a fancy name tag. I wore a volcom polo today, and some chinos. Didn't even gel my hair. I don't know, I am not uberBlack. and my passengers looked equally horrid today except for the cute blonde. I might start using solid polos and black slacks when uber makes it worth ruining my 2014 car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> Damn , talk about looking professional. Sealing the deal with a fancy name tag. I wore a volcom polo today, and some chinos. Didn't even gel my hair. I don't know, I am not uberBlack. and my passengers looked equally horrid today except for the cute blonde. I might start using solid polos and black slacks when uber makes it worth ruining my 2014 car.


I hear ya. BTW, I am UberX. The black Jag does not qualify for Uber black (so I am told). MY second day (which might be my last) will feature me dressed in a white polo shirt and black utility pants. Bye Bye tie and name tag. White dress shirt is not worth the starch. Listen to me talking as if I were a veteran at this. I have not even had one fare yet and my attitude has crumbled from enthusiastic/optimistic to shit.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

You're not alone. I am too feeling on the same boat. Very excited my first night out. I got lucky hit a concert at the greek theater. Was able to make $100 in two hours. After a while, the amount of time and empty drives back, or occasional $15 fares wasn't feeling too bright on the mileage on my car. I started at 2300 miles. I sit above 2900 in 4 days. I don't want to see my new car turn old quick. It isn't worth the "extra" income. My day job allows me to pay my car loan, just some extra gas and grocery money seemed easy. WRONG.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lee said:


> perhaps I should try split shifts (5a-9a & 6p-9p). I refuse to do the weekend late-night drunk thing. Just not worth the risk for me (plus I have night vision challenges)


5AM-9AM is a good idea, maybe even 4 AM if there is demand.
If there are big corporations/hotels in the area, airport runs can be good too.
Especially on Thursdays (all day) and early Friday.
Don't give up, you will find your niche.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> 5AM-9AM is a good idea, maybe even 4 AM if there is demand.
> If there are big corporations/hotels in the area, airport runs can be good too.
> Especially on Thursdays (all day) and early Friday.
> Don't give up, you will find your niche.


hope so.....its now almost 8pm....10 hours online and no ping yet.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You picked the worst hours and may be the worst day to drive,
> try days 4am to 10am or nights 7pm to 3am


Exactly . . . .


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Mat


Lee said:


> hope so.....its now almost 8pm....10 hours online and no ping yet.


Maybe you should reset your phone. Just saying . . .


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Lee said:


> hope so.....its now almost 8pm....10 hours online and no ping yet.


You might want to try a different fishing hole. Go to downtown Boston and at least see if the equipment is functioning. Put your wife in the car and have her request an Uber. If it doesn't ping you, it might be the equipment.

I have had issues where I wasn't getting pings, so I powered off the phone waited 10 seconds and powered it back on and it started working again.

Also, it might be the tootsie pops. I don't think they're company approved ;-) Just playing.

Hope things turn around for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

UberPup said:


> You might want to try a different fishing hole. Go to downtown Boston and at least see if the equipment is functioning. Put your wife in the car and have her request an Uber. If it doesn't ping you, it might be the equipment.
> 
> I have had issues where I wasn't getting pings, so I powered off the phone waited 10 seconds and powered it back on and it started working again.
> 
> ...


Thanks Uber pup


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lee said:


> hope so.....its now almost 8pm....10 hours online and no ping yet.


Is Worcester active?
I ask because it's not on the list of cities on the Uber site.
Do they have any promotions going on for that city.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Is Worcester active?
> I ask because it's not on the list of cities on the Uber site.
> Do they have any promotions going on for that city.


Worcester is active, but MAY be considered part of the greater Boston area.


Lee said:


> I spent the day yesterday reading and learning all that I could from this site (which was infinitely more instructive than anything than I learned from Uber---which was minimal). I washed the car (a nice black Jaguar X-type), chilled the water, set out the mini-bags of almonds, Jolly Ranchers and Tootsie Roll Pops. I put on a fresh white shirt and black tie (even put on a brass name tag). I am fortunate to live only a mile or two from the center of town (Worcester MA, second largest town in New England and only 40 miles from Boston) and I am in visual sight of the main thoroughfare through town (also close to the interstate exit)
> 
> I was nervous, but ready to go. Figured that I would start slowly today in order to learn the ropes a bit (with countless bits of advice and pointers from all you guys/girls on this site swirling in my head). Sooooo, at precisely 10am this morning, I placed the keys in the ignition and turned on my phone. It is now almost 6pm. I have yet to receive my first "ping". Man, am I pumped!!


update.....now 830pm....still nothing


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lee said:


> Worcester is active, but MAY be considered part of the greater Boston area.
> 
> update.....now 830pm....still nothing


it's now on you to make business cards and flyers, get the word out,
"Uber Taxi Alternative is in town" promo the business, don't just seat and wait for a ping.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

Hope things work out better, Lee... I've pretty much been only driving days (between 10 a.m. and 4 p.m.) and today I had non-stop pings, including three airport runs (blessing or curse, considering the ride back into town is empty)... I have yet to try early mornings/late afternoons/early evenings...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> it's now on you to make business cards and flyers, get the word out,
> "Uber Taxi Alternative is in town" promo the business, don't just seat and wait for a ping.


When I am off-line or waiting for a ping, I promote myself on craigslist.....NEED A RIDE???...anywhere/anytime, safe & reliable. I do not mention Uber. I actually compete with Uber. This is strictly freelance. I charge $1 per mile (.75 round trip with 1/2 hour free wait time....additional wait time is $18 hr). I charge $10 for each passenger over two. Minimum fare $12. I take PayPal, MC/VISA and cash (tipping is permitted but not required - haha, seriously tips are good). I take appointments with a $5 PayPal deposit (20% for long distance rides). I also charge .50 per mile for a one-way remote pick-up fee (outside a 10 mile radius). Background check available upon request. Package delivery and shopping services are also available at similar rates. Got Vista print business cards and a Intuit credit card reader for my phone. The black Jaguar is great for this and, yes, they get water and snacks. I even provide a cheap laptop. Local limo companies are starting to notice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Westerly said:


> Hope things work out better, Lee... I've pretty much been only driving days (between 10 a.m. and 4 p.m.) and today I had non-stop pings, including three airport runs (blessing or curse, considering the ride back into town is empty)... I have yet to try early mornings/late afternoons/early evenings...


thank you for your kind words


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lee said:


> When I am off-line or waiting for a ping, I promote myself on craigslist.....NEED A RIDE???...anywhere/anytime, safe & reliable. I do not mention Uber. I actually compete with Uber. This is strictly freelance. I charge $1 per mile (.75 round trip with 1/2 hour free wait time....additional wait time is $18 hr). I charge $10 for each passenger over two. Minimum fare $12. I take PayPal, MC/VISA and cash (tipping is permitted but not required - haha, seriously tips are good). I take appointments with a $5 PayPal deposit (20% for long distance rides). I also charge .50 per mile for a one-way remote pick-up fee (outside a 10 mile radius). Background check available upon request. Package delivery and shopping services are also available at similar rates. Got Vista print business cards and a Intuit credit card reader for my phone. The black Jaguar is great for this and, yes, they get water and snacks. I even provide a cheap laptop. Local limo companies are starting to notice.


You are doing it right.

Six years years advertising on the net 2008 to 2012, I have walk the walk, Not just talk the talk,
http://web.archive.org/web/20110910202814/http://www.unitedtaxicabs.com/

i used square for payment.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you want to venture out somewhat without going in to Boston, you could try the 128 belt during commute times. There are people who commute by Uber between the Weston/Wellesley/Lincoln areas and the corporate parks in Waltham and Burlington. Unfortunately, it used to be underserved but now it's crawling with drivers. Needham might be worth a shot, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

mp775 said:


> If you want to venture out somewhat without going in to Boston, you could try the 128 belt during commute times. There are people who commute by Uber between the Weston/Wellesley/Lincoln areas and the corporate parks in Waltham and Burlington. Unfortunately, it used to be underserved but now it's crawling with drivers. Needham might be worth a shot, too.


worth a try...thanks


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Like many other have said already work the early morning. In SF i do 5:30a-1pm, during those times we surge 1.25-2.25x usually in the 7:30-9a time slot. Then it goes away for 15min then comes back from 9:15 - 10a. Between 11a-1p is a great time for a a break, stretch, walk around, get a bite to eat. Just chill off the map for 30-60min. Judging by the rest of drivers experiences from other cities on this site. SF might be THE place to do this. BABABOOEY


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Brookline usually surges during the morning commute, but you'll probably be stuck with trips into Boston. I've never seen a surge any farther west.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Brookline usually surges during the morning commute, but you'll probably be stuck with trips into Boston. I've never seen a surge any farther west.


my problem is that I am afraid to go into an area that I do not know and have to totally depend upon the gps.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber (Jun 17, 2014)

Lee said:


> my problem is that I am afraid to go into an area that I do not know and have to totally depend upon the gps.


I started with very little familiarity with Boston but have not had much trouble. Starting out, whenever I had a few minutes of downtime I'd study the map so that I could at least be familiar with some of the major throughfares and intersections. Biggest mistake I made was once accidentally getting onto the ramp to the tunnel to East Boston, since then I've followed a rule that if I'm in doubt, don't take get onto something that looks like a highway on-ramp, most other wrong turns are easily recoverable.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

If you don't know the way, ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS,
even if you know the way, ask if they have a preferred route, Do not BS clients

i have driven for every taxi company in the inland empire,
After 11 years driving in the IE i still don't know where every thing is and i never will.

Short list of the cities i served in the IE:
Highland
San Bernardino,
Fontana
Colton
Rialto
Bloomington
Sunnyslope
Southridge
Yucaipa
Redlands
Calimesa
Loma Linda
Mentone
Grand Terrace
Cherry Valley
Rubidoux
Mira Loma
Eastvale
Norco
Corona
Riverside
Highgrove
Woodcrest
Orangecrest
Mission Grove
Casa Blanca
Pedley
Glen Avon
Moreno Valley
Homeland
Romoland
Beaumont
Banning
Cabizon
Hemet
Perris
Sun City
Menifee
Ontario
Upland
Pomona
Yucaipa
Redlands
March Air
Reserve Base
Edgamont



Lee said:


> my problem is that I am afraid to go into an area that I do not know and have to totally depend upon the gps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> If you don't know the way, ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS,
> even if you know the way, ask if they have a preferred route, Do not BS clients
> 
> i have driven for every taxi company in the inland empire,
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you. I feel more confident


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

LiveFreeorUber said:


> I started with very little familiarity with Boston but have not had much trouble. Starting out, whenever I had a few minutes of downtime I'd study the map so that I could at least be familiar with some of the major throughfares and intersections. Biggest mistake I made was once accidentally getting onto the ramp to the tunnel to East Boston, since then I've followed a rule that if I'm in doubt, don't take get onto something that looks like a highway on-ramp, most other wrong turns are easily recoverable.


Guess I better go get a Boston map. Thank you for your kind response.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

You will get the ass hole client telling you that it's your job to known the best route,
at that point just input the address or cross street in to the GPS and *Follow the GPS Blindly,*
as a transportation driver you can't please everyone, just do the best you can..



Lee said:


> Thank you. I feel more confident


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

LiveFreeorUber said:


> I started with very little familiarity with Boston but have not had much trouble. Starting out, whenever I had a few minutes of downtime I'd study the map so that I could at least be familiar with some of the major throughfares and intersections. Biggest mistake I made was once accidentally getting onto the ramp to the tunnel to East Boston, since then I've followed a rule that if I'm in doubt, don't take get onto something that looks like a highway on-ramp, most other wrong turns are easily recoverable.


I made the same exact mistake. Probably the same ramp to the same tunnel. Boston has got some wild and crazy exchanges.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Tunnels are a pain, you lose your GPS. And if you don't know where you are going as you exit the tunnel you can miss your off ramp.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Lee???? Update???

Did you get your first ride, or is your Uber cherry still in place?

How did it go?


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> When I am off-line or waiting for a ping, I promote myself on craigslist.....NEED A RIDE???...anywhere/anytime, safe & reliable. I do not mention Uber. I actually compete with Uber. This is strictly freelance. I charge $1 per mile (.75 round trip with 1/2 hour free wait time....additional wait time is $18 hr). I charge $10 for each passenger over two. Minimum fare $12. I take PayPal, MC/VISA and cash (tipping is permitted but not required - haha, seriously tips are good). I take appointments with a $5 PayPal deposit (20% for long distance rides). I also charge .50 per mile for a one-way remote pick-up fee (outside a 10 mile radius). Background check available upon request. Package delivery and shopping services are also available at similar rates. Got Vista print business cards and a Intuit credit card reader for my phone. The black Jaguar is great for this and, yes, they get water and snacks. I even provide a cheap laptop. Local limo companies are starting to notice.


Well played. My hat's off to you, good sir.


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

I get this pic of Uber Management and Owners sitting around a pool , diabolically laughing at minions of drivers 
running around making owners/managers rich. Manipulating the masses is fun for some people. I can hear the evil 
laugh every time i pull up to the pump or i look at my pay with 20% of my pay going towards paying their bar tab.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I would to see the looks on their faces if all the drivers "high flagged" during bar rush. I'd be laughing at them. The threat of being "deactivated" wouldn't scare since I only intend to do this maybe one night a week, if I sign up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lee said:


> I spent the day yesterday reading and learning all that I could from this site (which was infinitely more instructive than anything than I learned from Uber---which was minimal). I washed the car (a nice black Jaguar X-type), chilled the water, set out the mini-bags of almonds, Jolly Ranchers and Tootsie Roll Pops. I put on a fresh white shirt and black tie (even put on a brass name tag). I am fortunate to live only a mile or two from the center of town (Worcester MA, second largest town in New England and only 40 miles from Boston) and I am in visual sight of the main thoroughfare through town (also close to the interstate exit)
> 
> I was nervous, but ready to go. Figured that I would start slowly today in order to learn the ropes a bit (with countless bits of advice and pointers from all you guys/girls on this site swirling in my head). Sooooo, at precisely 10am this morning, I placed the keys in the ignition and turned on my phone. It is now almost 6pm. I have yet to receive my first "ping". Man, am I pumped!!


Turn on the Uber app for pax. Look at where other drivers are. See if they are disappearing (or not) to see if they are getting biz.

Go there. Where I drive a driver could sit for DAYS in most parts of the city and NEVER get a ping.

To get your feet wet probe in from the perimeter of busy areas so you're not thrown into the fray right off the bat until you learn to use the app and nav systems somewhat efficiently.

OR

Go to a larger college campus. You'll be guaranteed min. fare rides perpetually at most of them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lee said:


> I like your motto!! I also may steal your client greeting/check list. I may try the early morning hours and even the 7p-9p hours. But the late night drunks are not for me.


Anyone who drives ride share knows that the drinking crowd IS almost our only bread n butter. If you don't want to drive them in the middle of the night, because it 'usually' involves surge pricing, don't even bother driving.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lee said:


> hope so.....its now almost 8pm....10 hours online and no ping yet.


If nothing else go to the largest mall in the area.


----------

